# Wasser im Rechner :o



## kyyo (9. Juni 2011)

Wusste jetzt nich wirklich wohin mit meiner Frage deswegen mal hier. Ich hab vorgestern ganz dumm ne Wasserflasche umgekippt als ich mich auf meinem Stuhl gedreht habe und dabei ist die flasche so aufm Tisch umgefallen das die Öffnung der Flasche über dem Gehäuse von meinem Rechenr war, ist auch schön wasser raußgeschwappt in den PC rein und der hat dann auch direkt mal den Geist aufgegeben -> weißer Bildschirm, hab aber innerhalb von paar Sekunden direkt Netzteil abgeschaltet unds Stromkabel raußgezogen. Auseinander gebaut und alles abgtrocknet. 

Läuft wieder wunderbar, nun is meine Frage ob ich mir nicht doch noch irgendeinen defekt durch den Unfall zugezogen haben könnte, oder bin ich fein rauß ausm Schneider?

Grüße Kyyo

P.S.:

In der Flasche war Leitungswasser drin, falls es interessiert.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Wenn alles läuft, sollte bei den Temperaturen draußen und im Rechner das bisschen Wasser, daß Du nicht erwischt hast schnell verdunstet sein. Gute Reflexe sind immer was feines . Das einzige , was von Leitungswasser übrigbleibt ist Kalk, der sich in den Slots festsetzen kann. Von daher hast Du alles in Allem Glück gehabt, würde ich sagen.
MfG


----------



## kyyo (9. Juni 2011)

na dann danke für die schnelle antwort, hatte mir schon gedacht das ich glimpflich davongekommen bin. aber lieber nochmal nach fragen bevor man sich später wundert. 

nen guten tag noch.


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Nobody hat mal ein Schritt für Schritt Tut für solche Fälle gemacht!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

So wie es aussieht ist er wohl fein raus und darf sich Lucky Man schimpfen.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2011)

Ob wirklich alles ok ist würde ich mal genau untersuchen, teste mal dein PC in einem Benchmark, oder den RAM mit irgendeinem Programm.

Es kann sein das ein Kurzschluss erfolgt ist und deswegen bestimmte Komponenten vielleicht nicht mehr richtig funktionieren.
Lieber du überprüfts es jetzt, anstatt das dann einfach mal eine Komponente den Geist aufgibt während du am Zocken bist, bei einem Game das du gleich fertig hast und genau dann kommt der Kurzschluss und must ein Teil nochmal spielen um das Ende zu sehen. KLingt übertrieben aber kann ja sein


----------

